# First vs third person



## Marius Merganser (Jan 21, 2019)

Random question...

How often do you refer to your sona in third person vs. first person?


----------



## Aznig (Jan 21, 2019)

Always in third person. Despite appreciating him, he’s just a character and thus it would feel weird to refer to him as I/me. Even in the few times I have roleplayed, I’ve always maintained the third person point of view. Another reason I keep the separation, is due to him and I being quite different, life and personality-wise.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm I'm not sure. Sometimes I confuse myself with my sona when I'm interacting with people here, like, it just happens. He's got a pretty similar personality to mine anyways.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jan 21, 2019)

I usually refer to them in the third person to distinguish them from my actual self and my other characters. That is, unless it is in a roleplay scenario in which it becomes appropriate and clear which version of 'me' is being referred to, and that whichever character is presently 'me' isn't actually really human me.


----------



## Clippit (Jan 21, 2019)

I've always liked to think of my fursona as "literally me" in many ways, as it tends to be, but I'd still find it silly to use first person to refer to him, so I tend to use cheesy or cutesy nicknames like a mother would to his lil' boy instead


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 21, 2019)

Heavily depends - I have characters I RP as, and I have characters that are just characters .w.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 21, 2019)

Great question!

I think I equaly and haphazardly shift between the two. Also, I'm more likely to refer to my primary sona as 'me', as that's the one I most often engage as, while I more often call my seccondary ones 'he.' There is always a lot of shifting though!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2019)

Considering Drake literally isn't me? Third person.

If I WAS my Fursona I would use first person. But if I was my Fursona, would it even be considered a Fursona to begin with?


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

Third person. My fursona is my fursona because they're a projection of, well, my persona with fur.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 21, 2019)

Bit of a mix, since me and my sona are pretty similar


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 21, 2019)

I started off with a Twitter account that's mostly first person and most youtubers seem to be first person, but I noticed most people here were posting in third person, so I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 22, 2019)

Always in third person, unless I write in a place that requires it to be in first person, like the AMA fursona thread in forum games.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 22, 2019)

Thirdperson. Unless it's really needed then I'd do first person.
I don't mind doing first person, in some cases for a dramatic scene a first person might be nice to have, just the constant switch is bad though.

I don't care about the whole "It isn't me" deal since all it is, is just me either writing third person or in the view of my fursona.
Only difference is me using "I'd gaze out of the window" whereas thirdperson is more like "He'd gaze out of the window".

My fursona is just like all of my other characters. A character for a story, only difference is I said this is as close to me than the others / this represents me.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 22, 2019)

Always third person, unless it's something like a diary entry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2019)

Well I do tend to refer to myself as Okami, so......


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I do tend to refer to myself as Okami, so......


Okami is definitely third person. 

Sometimes fourth or fifth person.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2019)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami is definitely third person.
> 
> Sometimes fourth or fifth person.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 22, 2019)

I do actually refer to my fursuit fursona in third person quite often... especially if Cutter Cat as been acting up and I (Keefur) get called out about it.  I always tell the person calling me out, "Hey, you have to talk to Cutter Cat about that... I'm Keefur."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 22, 2019)

I tend to use the first-person because I primarily use my character for roleplaying and I write in the first-person style. It's just more engaging.


----------



## alphienya (Jan 22, 2019)

Third person is easier for me to work with, to be honest. Even when I RP as him. It could be considered weird since he's supposed to represent me and everything, but it just makes more sense to me to have it be this way.


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 22, 2019)

I think it's more fun to refer to myself in the first person, since it's fun to pretend.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 23, 2019)

I usually refer to him in the third person except for some occasional light rp stuff I've done.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll save the first-person talk for when I actually roleplay as Firuthi.  Third-person just seems less awkward most of the time.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 23, 2019)

I greatly prefer third person. Most of my works are written in third person, because I find it easier to have the POV change to different characters without it being so confusing. As well, I guess I just like it better, aesthetic I guess?


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 23, 2019)

Although my sona is greatly based on myself I refer to Draco in the third person. The exception with some light RP.


----------



## Yav (Jan 23, 2019)

I usually like to reflect my sonas off my personality and the way I am, with only a few being an exception (as then I stick with them better)
However I rarely if ever refer to my current "main" oc in the first person.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 6, 2019)

Third. Believe it or not, I am neither a giant, dummy thicc rooster nor a koi fish dragon girl, irl. An unsettling reality, I know. Nearly up there with your waifu will never be real and if she was, she probably wouldn't love you. Bet.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Feb 7, 2019)

Third person. I know, this might sound strange, but somehow it's easier for me to observe "myself" "from above" during RP.


----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 7, 2019)

My fursona is an extension of myself so I would refer to them/use them as a representation of me in most cases, but I also talk about them as a separate being too.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd refer to my sona in the first person since we are kind of a shared mind.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 8, 2019)

I would say I'm mixed as well. Mostly in RP situations, but my sona is set up to be a fox version of myself.


----------



## Renneon (Feb 9, 2019)

i also Always use 3rd person ^^
Even if my sona represents me, they're still a character that's exagerrated and fun and such, it feels odd to use 1st person :'D

I Don't roleplay but if i were to i'd sure use 1st person though, i mean the fun is in playing a character after all ^^


----------



## Deathless (Feb 9, 2019)

I have to say I'd prefer 3rd person, but when I write a story, it's almost always 1st person, no matter the character. But I wouldn't really call my fursona(s) myself, even though they're all somewhat related to me


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 12, 2019)

When I write a story I typical use first person as it just seems easier to write for the main character that way. However for roleplay since I normally play multiple characters or the characters are not supposed to represent me I use third person all the time.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 14, 2019)

It depends on the situation. I think of my Sona as my Anthro Avatar, so I only use third person when discussing our aesthetic and conceptual differences. Which in fairness is 90% of how he comes up in conversation anyway.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 14, 2019)

Rococo! said:


> Third. Believe it or not, I am neither a giant, dummy thicc rooster nor a koi fish dragon girl, irl. An unsettling reality, I know. Nearly up there with your waifu will never be real and if she was, she probably wouldn't love you. Bet.


b-but my waifu loves me..


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

It depends on if I make a profile for him or if I'm writing a story and telling people about him.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 25, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> b-but my waifu loves me..


your waifu is shit-tier and her father was a _thot_


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 26, 2019)

Rococo! said:


> your waifu is shit-tier and her father was a _thot_


You're pretty rude for a koi fish dragon girl


----------



## Troj (Feb 26, 2019)

I switch back and forth, depending on context! Interesting question.


----------



## Silverferet711 (Feb 27, 2019)

Depends on the context, really. IRL Sam is always referred to in the 3rd person, despite the fact that personality-wise he and I are very similar (or I like to hope so). But, given that he was originally a character I created for a table-top RPG I've referred to him in the 1st person before while RPing him, and use 1st person in some fiction (though not always) that feature him. And, now that I think about it...I'm using 3rd person now ^^


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Definitely first person because my fursona is just me in a wolf body.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 4, 2019)

Always in the third person, mainly because they're just characters that I have made up that I like a lot and thats it.


----------

